# Personal Retreats



## FenderPriest (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey folks,

I was wondering if anybody here's ever done a personal retreat? What did you do? Where did you go? Did you have questions/things to think through, or just go plain without forethought? I'm interested in hearing your thoughts on this because I'd like to look into getting my wife some time for a personal retreat.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 19, 2009)

Is a personal retreat like a vacation? I've heard of those. . . .

When I was young and single, I'd often pack up a backpack and take a notepad and sit in the mountains for a week or so at a time, writing, thinking, fishing, hunting, and so forth. 

But now that I've been married, we sometimes take road trips somewhere quiet, and talk, write, and think--the fishing and hunting have sort of drifted to only occasional events. Usually these trips are only for a day.

I've found my favorite personal retreat lately is evenings at home, after all tasks and chores are done, sitting over a cup of coffee and talking with my wife and reading--and yet again, writing. We have some interesting and strange conversations, but they are not preplanned. It's a pleasant and edifying routine: we often sing Psalms and mostly discuss what we've been reading, how scripture observations relate to life, current events, and maybe the best way to cut up a chicken.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah get someone to drive you like 500 miles from were you live and walk back, that some of the guys over here do, it gives you time to think


----------



## Herald (Feb 19, 2009)

I've taken a few personal retreats. A family in our church owns a cabin on top of a mountain in Pennsylvania. The cabin is 10 yards off the Appalachian Trail. It's the only structure on top of the mountain. I went up there for a Friday evening and Saturday day retreat. I prayed, read, walked the trail and spent time alone with God. It was refreshing. Our church is holding a mens retreat at the cabin at the end of March. I'm going up one day early to once again spend some time alone with God. 

SHAMELESS PLUG: btw..if you're within driving distance of Harrisburg, you're welcome to attend our retreat. We are studying "How to develop a Christian world view."


----------

